# Stuck in a loveless marriage



## hopeless108 (May 11, 2009)

I am 30yr women who has been married for 7 years with 2 small children. This question has been asked many times "Do you stay in the marriage for the kids"? We have been sleeping in different beds for a year and making love as been only 4-5 times a year. He's good with the kids but a lousy husband. He's a good provider but he gives me no attention. I have asked him many times if he has someone else. He has denied. He had lied before in the past about money issues. Refuses to go to counseling.

So the question is, what do you do? Leave him? Stay with him because how you are scared of the fact how you going to survive with 2 small kids on your own?

Stuck in a loveless marriage.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Well a friend of my wife, her husband refused counseling, so she stashed and saved for 2 years. She has two kids with him and scared as hell to be alone, date, raise kids. He is super verbally abusive, physical on his own kids twice (that I know of) they had child protection involved the whole thing. Why people are this way I don't understand. We meet, fall in love, join together under god and law, live together, maybe have children then finally can't even talk to each other?? people are weird.


----------



## hopeless108 (May 11, 2009)

martino said:


> Well a friend of my wife, her husband refused counseling, so she stashed and saved for 2 years. She has two kids with him and scared as hell to be alone, date, raise kids. He is super verbally abusive, physical on his own kids twice (that I know of) they had child protection involved the whole thing. Why people are this way I don't understand. We meet, fall in love, join together under god and law, live together, maybe have children then finally can't even talk to each other?? people are weird.


thanks. I agree with you that people are weird. My husband is not abusive, doesn't drink, doesn't have any bad habits. He is actually a doctor. The only problem is, he doesn't know I am alive. I just turned 30 and I am not happy.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Can you think of a reason why he is checking out?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I dated a doctor once. he was so aloof to everything. i dont know what your h was like before you met, but this guy was so emotionally unavailable. I felt like i didnt even exist when i was around him. I asked him if he had nightmares once (he was a pediatric doc) just to try and get him to open up a little. He just hung his head. Poor guy. I also had a friend who was a surgeon. She was really emotionally not there, too. She was always so serious. i think it just comes with the job. they have to endure some unbelievable things to be doctors.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Nor discounting your response but she could be with a house painter, surgeon, dancer, what ever.


----------

